# exhaust manifolds



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you guys paint exhaust manifolds?
The satin black GM paint I have only goes to 500 degrees.
Don't they get hotter than that?
Or are they another color?
thanks!!:seeya:


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

They were unpainted from the factory. They get much hotter than 500 degrees---over 1000 degrees F. There is header paint and other specialty paint from various vendors that will withstand the high temps. I painted mine the color of unpainted steel---metallic gray.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eastwood makes a coating they call 'calyx' that's purported to be able to "take the heat". I've got no direct experience with it so can't comment further. 

On my 461, I'm running Doug Thorley D-567 headers that I bought in bare steel, then had Jet Hot Coatings apply their 'Extreme Sterling' coating to. Supposedly much better than the coatings the header manufacturers use.

So far, I like it.


Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear, that's what I'm gonna do to my Doug's Headers. Works good on exhaust manifolds too!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

My friend just bought a pair of Ram Air Restorations manifolds and they were sent to him coated with that jet hot coating. They look great.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree that's the way to go if you have the coin!!!!!!!!


----------

